# Firefox dumps core with a "bus error"



## MarcoB (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi,

For almost 5 months now firefox dumps core with a bus error on my system. It starts fine and even browsing works with no problems, but the moment I click on the bookmarks icon on the toolbar it crashes. This also happens when resizing the window. I filed a bug report but this problem isn't solved yet.

I've tried a lot of things like removing ~/.mozilla, everything FF related, and installing with different build options. There are no add-ons installed. All these things have no effect.

Ff runs on FreeBSD 9.3-STABLE i386.

Am I the only one who has this problem?

Regards,
Marco


----------



## worldi (Sep 13, 2014)

This could be a problem with AVX.


----------



## MarcoB (Sep 13, 2014)

I've tried different cputypes in make.conf (also commented out) but this doesn't make a difference.
I had hoped that the change from gcc47 to gcc48 would solve it but it didn't.


----------



## jrm@ (Sep 13, 2014)

No, you're not the only one.  Firefox has been broken for a long time on my 9 i386 box.  If I even try to enter a URL in the URL bar it crashes.  No problems here with amd64.


----------

